# Car taxing



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Evening all,

Can anyone please advise me as to how far in advance can you tax a car,mine expires end of November,but I would like to retax it next week if possible.


David


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Evening David

You shouldn't have a problem with that...... I've renewed mine 6 weeks ahead without any problems.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

*Up to 1 month prior* but no later than last date of registration month allowing for weekends & holidays


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Many thanks to all,that info is very useful,

Regards 

David


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

*Car taxing.*

Visited Financas in Ansaio this morning,1 in the queue,plain sailing,most helpful female who spoke enough English to assist me with the re taxing of my car.

I was also very pleased with the amount of €54.76 for the year to November 2014,one of my better days!



David


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can also pay online or at a Miultibanco, keep at least a copy of receipt in car and receipt for 5 years


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks CM,as we were in Ansaio anyway thought I would see just how easy/difficult it could be in the Finance Office,thanks for the advise keeping a copy in the car,I find it amazing the amount of documentation one has to keep in the car,and should your car be stolen...........!



David


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Your supposed to keep originals but I keep copies of the important documents in car except insurance and have the copy attested to being an original copy gets a nice official embossed stamp and signature at my local Junta, they can charge but it's the cheapest place around and mine often doesn't.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

*Car taxing.*

CM,

Our local Junta,in Pousaflores is never open,we have attended 6 different times to register our Labrador,as the vet has informed us she cannot treat our dog without her being registered,we have been to the Camara in Ansaio and they have contacted an official who has stated a time and date that the Junta would be open,so we duly turn up,10 mins early,on the stated Saturday afternoon,waited for 30 mins,no one turned up,very frustrating,I'm sure our vet would treat our dog if the need was such though.



David


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Try a Sunday that's when our President attends to sign documents but ours open rest of week, odd no problem with our Vet treating dogs and Junta wouldn't register a dog without passport etc for dogs with chip etc showing especially rabies vaccinations


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver

FWIW, we bought a lab puppy a few months ago and our vet chipped her and did all the registration etc for us online and at no extra charge so you might perhaps consider trying a different and more helpful vet.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

travelling-man said:


> Dreamweaver
> 
> FWIW, we bought a lab puppy a few months ago and our vet chipped her and did all the registration etc for us online and at no extra charge so you might perhaps consider trying a different and more helpful vet.


I am with TM on this one. 

We brought our 2 setters in from the UK and they have been treated no problems........we added a rescue (don´t ask how that happened) and she has been treated no problems, plus chipped and registered.

I think you need a new Vet


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks all for your replies,it does seem the opinion of those who have dogs that our chosen vet is somewhat out of line,and by all accounts you are probably correct,I shall retry my Ansaio vet again,thanks all.





David(and Chelsea)!!!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver

I get an idea you're not too far from Figueiro dos Vinhos?

If so, the vet we used who did it all for us is located in the same road as the courthouse & about 300 yards further on.......... They also both speak English which is a help.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

TM,

That's kind of you to suggest the vet you use,we are not that far in Pousaflores from FdV,and a good recommendation is worth it's weight in gold,if we need to change,I will certainly bear your suggestion in mind.

Regards,


David


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you need directions:

Come off the IC8 at junction 21, turn right towards FdV & just as you enter the town, the courthouse is on the left. 

Turn left there & the vets is about 300 yards down on the left. (Orange & white sign)


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Most helpful.......as usual


Thanks



David


----------

